# Which one should i buy?



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

So im trying to get a stroller (pram) before the pet expo and i cnt decide which one? Its either $50 for a brand new one frm amazon or a $45 one for a used one from another city thats 45 min away which looks like its better in quality but i'll have to pay like another $20 for gas to get there. Here are the links, lmk wat your opinions are 
Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00331Y37O/ref=mw_dp_img?is=l
Craigslist
http://stockton.craigslist.org/for/3729695899.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I could only see the blue one. Is there another one to compare it to? The blue isnt bad though.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

None woman, you mustn't buy any, they're socially unacceptable, don't ya know!!!! 

BTW the Amazon link isn't working.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Try this link 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> None woman, you mustn't buy any, they're socially unacceptable, don't ya know!!!!
> 
> BTW the Amazon link isn't working.


Hmmmm....your riiight!!! And i better not put clothes on them too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Tiny said:


> Hmmmm....your riiight!!! And i better not put clothes on them too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, you dont want to kill people who will keal over laughing...

P.S The leopard one!! You will get a lot of attention!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I love the leopard one! Black outfit, black patent JP Tods, leopard scarf, ooooweee how very swish!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Kalisee said:


> Yeah, you dont want to kill people who will keal over laughing...
> 
> P.S The leopard one!! You will get a lot of attention!!


Lol! Matter a fact I am getting that one, LEOPARD!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Woo hoo, it's gorgeous!!! I've got a horrid plain red one, 3 wheeler and I HATE it .... hmm, our mother's day is coming up .... HWMNBO would have a coronary, I can hear him now, "But, but, but, but you've ALREADY got one woman!!!!"

LMAO he caught me sneaking out to Wrangler tonight to measure the front seat up for a car seat, scared the bejeebers out of me when I heard the, "And what are you doing????" ... I already have a hang off the seat one, but they're useless.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh, and that's right, don't you dare even contemplate putting clothes on them, regardless of the temperate, even in the minus is inexcusable, you'll be a laughing stock subject to ridicule and whispers so no winter woolies for your kids, nor tu-tus or necklaces, got it? Get it! Good!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Woo hoo, it's gorgeous!!! I've got a horrid plain red one, 3 wheeler and I HATE it .... hmm, our mother's day is coming up .... HWMNBO would have a coronary, I can hear him now, "But, but, but, but you've ALREADY got one woman!!!!"
> 
> LMAO he caught me sneaking out to Wrangler tonight to measure the front seat up for a car seat, scared the bejeebers out of me when I heard the, "And what are you doing????" ... I already have a hang off the seat one, but they're useless.


LOL!!!! How come you dnt like your 3 wheeled pram? And yes i agree with the hang off seat ones (got a cheap one) but i bought a better quality one thats still in the box until the cheap one breaks down lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I bought it 2nd hand, they start at about $160 over here & I got it for $50 sight unseen, it's ok, I just prefer 4 wheelers and the front single wheel seems to have a mind of its own and I find myself in the middle of the road doing circles until I suddenly come to, remember to take my meds & then go off in a straight line again


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> I bought it 2nd hand, they start at about $160 over here & I got it for $50 sight unseen, it's ok, I just prefer 4 wheelers and the front single wheel seems to have a mind of its own and I find myself in the middle of the road doing circles until I suddenly come to, remember to take my meds & then go off in a straight line again


Whao! Starting price at $160?! Yes I also prefer the 4 wheeler, on amazon they had a 3 wheeler leopard pram too but i always seem to think that 3 wheelers are easier to accidently tip over >_<


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Umm, the meds comment was a joke :coolwink: - but 3 wheelers tend to like to go in circles or veer off track.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Umm, the meds comment was a joke :coolwink: - but 3 wheelers tend to like to go in circles or veer off track.


Lol! No worries AussieLass! Doesnt make a difference if it was a joke or not, still made me chuckle 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

AussieLass said:


> None woman, you mustn't buy any, they're socially unacceptable, don't ya know!!!!
> 
> BTW the Amazon link isn't working.


 Fantastic advice  I second that!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> Fantastic advice  I second that!


Clearly you're incapable of perceiving when people are taking the mickey.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kalisee said:


> Yeah, you dont want to kill people who will keal over laughing...
> 
> P.S The leopard one!! You will get a lot of attention!!


oh my goodness! you people are of a world upon where you have nobody who judges you at all!  That's what I love about you all you can do the un-do-able and are offended when people talk about the outside world (non-chi community) 

with that in mind I would suggest for YOU to get the leopard print stroller and to dress your chi up as much as you please and to post pictures of you and your chi's on all the adventures and prove to me how wrong I am! ... yes, perhaps I may even admit I was wrong to think society viewed such a strange device in a weird, confusing or negative way!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

copy of post on Prams - Some people like to use them some don't - some people care what other people think, some don't - so let's end the arguing and just accept everyone has different opinions - No need to argue it out - it's not helpful to the original poster.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> oh my goodness! you people are of a world upon where you have nobody who judges you at all!  That's what I love about you all you can do the un-do-able and are offended when people talk about the outside world (non-chi community)
> 
> with that in mind I would suggest for YOU to get the leopard print stroller and to dress your chi up as much as you please and to post pictures of you and your chi's on all the adventures and prove to me how wrong I am! ... yes, perhaps I may even admit I was wrong to think society viewed such a strange device in a weird, confusing or negative way!



I do not dress up my chi ever. And even if I did, I would not care what people thought if it was something I liked. You should not speak of offence, seeing as you were very offended when there was reactions to your thread about that you never took your beloved Vida to the vet until now or any other thread you started.

Sorry, but I find this the pot calling the kettle black. So I will stay out of anything you post from now on because you seem to be quite confused.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Totally the leopard one!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh the Leopard!!! Nice!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am 100% totally lost on how ones decisions for their pet coincides with the community or societies views? Are these mentioned going to pay our bills? Cause if not, with no rudeness intended, who gives a rats arse what they think? Seriously. Who lives their life around others views? I'm not trying to be catty, I'm just trying to understand this reasoning?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> I am 100% totally lost on how ones decisions for their pet coincides with the community or societies views? Are these mentioned going to pay our bills? Cause if not, with no rudeness intended, who gives a rats arse what they think? Seriously. Who lives their life around others views? I'm not trying to be catty, I'm just trying to understand this reasoning?


Absolutely.
I've never used a dog stroller but when we cease the need for child strollers (which won't be for several more years) I will def consider a splashy wild leopard print/pink one! ccasion9: :lol:


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Leopard! Its so pretty x


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

At first i wanted the zebra but i was like eh, leopard, it'll match tiny and penny's blk and tan fur lol! Thanks ladies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> oh my goodness! you people are of a world upon where you have nobody who judges you at all!  That's what I love about you all you can do the un-do-able and are offended when people talk about the outside world (non-chi community)


There are many of us on this forum who have achieved more in our lifetimes in the outside world than most could ever aspire to. How did we reach such dizzy heights? By doing the "undoable" and by being judged by our peers the entire journey. :coolwink:

That puts pay to yet another offensive comment of yours doesn't it. There are many here who are friends off the site, and are sick to the back teeth of your constant insults and rudeness. I can only suggest you attempt to think a little more before typing inane insults.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> I am 100% totally lost on how ones decisions for their pet coincides with the community or societies views? Are these mentioned going to pay our bills? Cause if not, with no rudeness intended, who gives a rats arse what they think? Seriously. Who lives their life around others views? I'm not trying to be catty, I'm just trying to understand this reasoning?


I totally agree. There will always be someone who disagrees with me out there in the world and will judge me even if I live life trying to be the way others think I should be. We should do what works for us and makes us happy because life is too short to care about what others think!






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Found a vid of the exact pram/stroller its pretty cute. Cnt wait to use it at the pet expo in may. http://youtu.be/LMii_sR-vpw


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I love the drink holders. I took Odie to a garden store the other day and at first she was walking around but I started to get a little worried about her getting stepped on so I popped her into her carrier, with the top open, in the buggy and the buggy had a drink holder! I was in hands free heaven! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Tiny said:


> So im trying to get a stroller (pram) before the pet expo and i cnt decide which one?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh I see your from Cali so never mind!

Are you talking about the Pet Expo on April 13 & 14? I'm also going! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> There are many of us on this forum who have achieved more in our lifetimes in the outside world than most could ever aspire to. How did we reach such dizzy heights? By doing the "undoable" and by being judged by our peers the entire journey. :coolwink:
> 
> That puts pay to yet another offensive comment of yours doesn't it. There are many here who are friends off the site, and are sick to the back teeth of your constant insults and rudeness. I can only suggest you attempt to think a little more before typing inane insults.


Dee, may I just say that I adore you and so many others here. We are NORMAL humans that just don't give a damn and do as we please- and we are happier for it. I'm gonna make something of myself even though so many people told me I couldn't do it- and many of you wonderful people on this forum are to blame for part of my success! If I listened to what others said I wouldn't have gone to law school, wouldn't have a job I'm gonna love this summer, and wouldn't have my sweet Toby. Sometimes you sweet people were the people that kept me going. 

So haters can just keep hating and I will keep doing awesome things. (Talking about society in general here, of course). I don't live my life by anyone else's rules (except maybe my mama's cause she taught me )


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> Dee, may I just say that I adore you and so many others here. We are NORMAL humans that just don't give a damn and do as we please- and we are happier for it. I'm gonna make something of myself even though so many people told me I couldn't do it- and many of you wonderful people on this forum are to blame for part of my success! If I listened to what others said I wouldn't have gone to law school, wouldn't have a job I'm gonna love this summer, and wouldn't have my sweet Toby. Sometimes you sweet people were the people that kept me going.
> 
> So haters can just keep hating and I will keep doing awesome things. (Talking about society in general here, of course). I don't live my life by anyone else's rules (except maybe my mama's cause she taught me )
> 
> ...


Amen!!! :cheer: xxxxx


----------



## Bruner (Aug 28, 2012)

Tiny said:


> Try this link Amazon.com: Classic Leopard Skin 4 Wheel Pet Stroller: Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd just like to say that I have this stroller in zebra print and it's fabulous! I've had it for over a year and it's in the same condition that it was in when I bought it; it holds up really well. I bought it on eBay and it came with a free rain cover and dog treats. The only bad thing for me is that it doesn't have harness clips, but I bought two bike ones on eBay as well and attached them to the inside just to be extra cautious. It fits my two girls [6lbs and 9lbs] comfortably, but the older does not like to share so the younger usually gets carried instead. Lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm totally confused on how a thread went from which pram to get....to arguments?? Why? It was a simple question from the op....no need for everything else ;( I 2nd haters are,gonna hate...i got quite a few lol :lol: leopard! But for me I would go plain...i don't like too much attention from doggy people at those things then I wouldn't be able to shop and be doomed to chit chat friendly the whole time. Enjoy the expo! Loved the one in NJ before


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

AussieLass said:


> There are many of us on this forum who have achieved more in our lifetimes in the outside world than most could ever aspire to. How did we reach such dizzy heights? By doing the "undoable" and by being judged by our peers the entire journey. :coolwink:
> 
> That puts pay to yet another offensive comment of yours doesn't it. There are many here who are friends off the site, and are sick to the back teeth of your constant insults and rudeness. I can only suggest you attempt to think a little more before typing inane insults.


Please explain HOW I said anything insulting Please do in detail what specifically was insulting?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

lancestar2 said:


> Please explain HOW I said anything insulting Please do in detail what specifically was insulting?


I think this is getting out of hand now don't you ?


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

michele said:


> I think this is getting out of hand now don't you ?


I don't know Michele what am I spose to do this person keeps following me around claiming I am insulting them and offending them I have apologized for anybody I may have offended but she dosen't stop! Do you think it be best to just ignore them but that's hard to when I am sharing my experiences with others they she is always there judging me and making remarks about me! 

Any advice?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> I don't know Michele what am I spose to do this person keeps following me around claiming I am insulting them and offending them I have apologized for anybody I may have offended but she dosen't stop! Do you think it be best to just ignore them but that's hard to when I am sharing my experiences with others they she is always there judging me and making remarks about me!
> 
> Any advice?


I don't think that's fair. I think you are just as much to blame. You've judged and been insulting as well. You are equally guilty, so I don't think you should ONLY blame her. That's not fair, since she has not edited her posts and you have. 

Anyhow, I just felt like someone she defend dee since she is not on right now. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> I don't think that's fair. I think you are just as much to blame. You've judged and been insulting as well. You are equally guilty, so I don't think you should ONLY blame her. That's not fair, since she has not edited her posts and you have.
> 
> Anyhow, I just felt like someone she defend dee since she is not on right now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I edited my post and apologized right after the 1st response. I guess that's not good enough. I apoligize if you think or feel anything I said is offensive I am explaining my perception of societies reaction based on my history from seeing people using strollers for dogs and having pet's wearing clothes many people start talking and pointing at the events I have seen them at. How is sharing my experiences offensive I don't know but Sorry if my experiences offend you. I am truly sorry.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Missygal said:


> Oh I see your from Cali so never mind!
> 
> Are you talking about the Pet Expo on April 13 & 14? I'm also going!
> 
> ...


Yup, im from cali the central valley. No ours is may 18th.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Bruner said:


> I'd just like to say that I have this stroller in zebra print and it's fabulous! I've had it for over a year and it's in the same condition that it was in when I bought it; it holds up really well. I bought it on eBay and it came with a free rain cover and dog treats. The only bad thing for me is that it doesn't have harness clips, but I bought two bike ones on eBay as well and attached them to the inside just to be extra cautious. It fits my two girls [6lbs and 9lbs] comfortably, but the older does not like to share so the younger usually gets carried instead. Lol.


THANK YOU! I was hoping that someone would have the same one (pattern doesnt matter ) and let me kno if they were anygood. I read all 77 feedback on amazon and their was a lot of complaints on the wheels being cheap plastic and it being quite loud wen its being pushed on pavement.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

lancestar2 said:


> I edited my post and apologized right after the 1st response. I guess that's not good enough. I apoligize if you think or feel anything I said is offensive I am explaining my perception of societies reaction based on my history from seeing people using strollers for dogs and having pet's wearing clothes many people start talking and pointing at the events I have seen them at. How is sharing my experiences offensive I don't know but Sorry if my experiences offend you. I am truly sorry.


Its not that we are disagreeing with your experience we're just trying to say that prams can be used for many other reasons and that we dnt give a rat's a** if its socially unacceptable. The way how your responding is rude because you talk about it like your ashamed of this community for wanting to use prams and your putting people down by saying "oh, you shouldnt get one because people will pnt fingers at you and laugh at you! Only get one if its a last resort. Its socially unacceptable and dnt you dare put clothes on them too cuz people will die frm laughing" now does that sound rude or not? I kno everyone has diff opinions but atleast we dnt say it in a condecsending way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bruner (Aug 28, 2012)

Tiny said:


> THANK YOU! I was hoping that someone would have the same one (pattern doesnt matter ) and let me kno if they were anygood. I read all 77 feedback on amazon and their was a lot of complaints on the wheels being cheap plastic and it being quite loud wen its being pushed on pavement.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No problem. I've never had any problem with the wheels being squeaky or anything. Maybe they didn't tighten them enough?


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Its not that we are disagreeing with your experience we're just trying to say that prams can be used for many other reasons and that *we dnt give a rat's a** if its socially unacceptable.* The way how your responding is rude because you talk about it like your ashamed of this community for wanting to use prams and your putting people down by saying "oh, you shouldnt get one because people will pnt fingers at you and laugh at you! Only get one if its a last resort. Its socially unacceptable and dnt you dare put clothes on them too cuz people will die frm laughing" now does that sound rude or not? I kno everyone has diff opinions but atleast we dnt say it in a condecsending way.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's fine if you don't mind good for you I was and still just suggesting to the OP to re consider if they truly need a pet stroller or if they could use a different method to get around without one. Pointing out the negative aspects is important for people to get the full review of an item before they make a purchasing decision. I am glad you can use one freely and don't care or feel a negative backlash or image from your community. Not all of us are like you which is why I decided to point out my argument based on my opinions, my experiences and interactions with my community in the twin cities. 

Again I apologize to you if you felt I was insulting or condescending in anyway. I am not ashamed of the community I am just frustrated that that people don't even acknowledge the facts of rest of society. Which is the same thing that happened to my thread about selecting a new dog food I was made to feel shameful and insulted for selecting FROMM grain kibble because I could free fed her. I was even suggest I should not even get a 2nd chi because until I fed her a raw diet I was not a good enough pet owner!!!

That type of misinformation has not sit right with me. After going to the vet and getting a Dr. opinions the reactions greatly changed. I later learned from the forum and the Dr.'s office that some pet's do awful on a raw diet and it can be harmful to them and it's harder for them to switch back, and I even seen some users voicing there concerns their chi were not reacting well to raw.

a tad off topic however I think it is relevant to post because while this community is wonderful and such a great tool of support, advice, and help at times the collectivism and the disconnect with the outside world really damages the full experience of all points of views. By me expressing a different point of view I am simply acknowledging the point of view that many try to cover up or disregard and pretend it does not exist.

I am not asking for you to agree with me I am simply asking everyone to acknowledge a different point of view which is one that from my experience has been lacking. I do think this side is a great resource and has helped me greatly and has helped Vida as well. I truly hope nobody is offended by my thoughts and opinions which are the minority view at best because they usually have not been represented.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

lancestar2 said:


> That's fine if you don't mind good for you I was and still just suggesting to the OP to re consider if they truly need a pet stroller or if they could use a different method to get around without one. Pointing out the negative aspects is important for people to get the full review of an item before they make a purchasing decision. I am glad you can use one freely and don't care or feel a negative backlash or image from your community. Not all of us are like you which is why I decided to point out my argument based on my opinions, my experiences and interactions with my community in the twin cities.
> 
> Again I apologize to you if you felt I was insulting or condescending in anyway. I am not ashamed of the community I am just frustrated that that people don't even acknowledge the facts of rest of society. Which is the same thing that happened to my thread about selecting a new dog food I was made to feel shameful and insulted for selecting FROMM grain kibble because I could free fed her. I was even suggest I should not even get a 2nd chi because until I fed her a raw diet I was not a good enough pet owner!!!
> 
> ...


Well we really dnt care about what the society thinks of prams and you shouldnt too lol. That is why their is this forum,chihuahua-people so that we can chit chat to one another about our little chi things and issues. So by twin citys you live in MN? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Well now i cnt wait to get my leopard stroller in the mail!!! Thanks ladies for helping me choose the leopard!!! And thanks for the feedback too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

*Stroller Controversy of 2013*



lancestar2 said:


> That's fine if you don't mind good for you I was and still just suggesting to the OP to re consider if they truly need a pet stroller or if they could use a different method to get around without one. Pointing out the negative aspects is important for people to get the full review of an item before they make a purchasing decision. I am glad you can use one freely and don't care or feel a negative backlash or image from your community. Not all of us are like you which is why I decided to point out my argument based on my opinions, my experiences and interactions with my community in the twin cities.
> 
> Again I apologize to you if you felt I was insulting or condescending in anyway. I am not ashamed of the community I am just frustrated that that people don't even acknowledge the facts of rest of society. Which is the same thing that happened to my thread about selecting a new dog food I was made to feel shameful and insulted for selecting FROMM grain kibble because I could free fed her. I was even suggest I should not even get a 2nd chi because until I fed her a raw diet I was not a good enough pet owner!!!
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that Christina wanted an opinion and review on strollers something along the lines of, "you shouldn't get that one, the zipper on the back pocket broke after I used it twice" and not, "you will be shunned by mankind if you use this". We are smart cookies and realize there are different points of view on every subject imaginable, but _she had already decided_ that she wanted to buy a stroller and now she has so let's just let her enjoy her purchase! 

------

I hope that you love your leopard stroller!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Pretty sure that Christina wanted an opinion and review on strollers something along the lines of, "you shouldn't get that one, the zipper on the back pocket broke after I used it twice" and not, "you will be shunned by mankind if you use this". We are smart cookies and realize there are different points of view on every subject imaginable, but _she had already decided_ that she wanted to buy a stroller and now she has so let's just let her enjoy her purchase!
> 
> ------
> 
> I hope that you love your leopard stroller!


I kno i will i hope i will lol!!! I'll be posting pictures up when it arrives!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Tiny said:


> Well we really dnt care about what the society thinks of prams and you shouldnt too lol. That is why their is this forum,chihuahua-people so that we can chit chat to one another about our little chi things and issues. So by twin citys you live in MN?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Even if they are in the twin cities in MN, their opinion is totally biased. I live there too and have never been shunned, put down, or received otherwise rude comments for the way I treat or feed my dogs.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I think both are cute hun, but I personally like the blue better. But, blue is my favorite color lol, so yeah. Please update with pics once you decide which you're getting 

ETA: Whoops! Totally missed that you really did decide on the leopard one! I cannot wait for pics!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Even if they are in the twin cities in MN, their opinion is totally biased. I live there too and have never been shunned, put down, or received otherwise rude comments for the way I treat or feed my dogs.


Im in MN too, up just north of St. Cloud. When I walk my dogs when its chilly, I always put a jacket on them. I have NEVER felt like anyone was pointing and laughing. I get a lot of smiles. I think most people realize that the dogs are small and need a jacket. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lancestar2 said:


> I edited my post and apologized right after the 1st response. I guess that's not good enough. I apoligize if you think or feel anything I said is offensive I am explaining my perception of societies reaction based on my history from seeing people using strollers for dogs and having pet's wearing clothes many people start talking and pointing at the events I have seen them at. How is sharing my experiences offensive I don't know but Sorry if my experiences offend you. I am truly sorry.


I think where things got off track was your posts read as condescending. After giving your view on communities and societies opinions, many made it clear that, that had nothing to do with the question. Also that not many people live their daily lives, and make choices based off others opinions and views. You seemed very offended that we didn't care about the "outside" worlds views on such a trivial thing. There are much bigger issues out there to take a stance on, dog strollers and clothes not being one of them. The subject just had no call for such harsh words. We are all from different walks of life, and it's pretty unanimous that we don't put any emphasis on what the community or society thinks about our choice to use a stroller or dress our dogs. People judge and point fingers everyday for whatever reasons. It's just not something most of us give two poops about. I don't think any of us understand why you seemed so adamant that we take these things into concern. It's your right if you choose too, but not your right to "shove it" on others.  xx


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I really like the leopard one! I bookmarked it in case I ever decide to get one for my girls! If you get it let me know what you think of it!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Christina, I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to see your two in that FABULOUS leopard pram!! I want one like it sooo bad since you posted the link, but I can't come up with anywhere to use it since my darling Lulu is so antisocial. 

edit: I could put her in it and push her around the neighborhood, but then how would she get her daily exercise? Haha


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Christina, I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to see your two in that FABULOUS leopard pram!! I want one like it sooo bad since you posted the link, but I can't come up with anywhere to use it since my darling Lulu is so antisocial.


Rocky is antisocial too and my mom loves hers. Rocky can go so many more places when he is safely contained in the stroller. He is actually way more portable now since she can take him places without him being growly and mean. She takes him to flea markets, hiking and traveling, and for walks with me and Toby in busy parks where, before, Rocky's maladjusted self would be miserable. He feels safe in there and actually doesn't even really bark or growl.

I have to admit I was doubtful it was necessary for Rocky, but it's really been great. I bet Lulu would like it too. It makes it much easier to bring a less than sociable chi with you places. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Pretty sure that Christina wanted an opinion and review on strollers something along the lines of, "you shouldn't get that one, the zipper on the back pocket broke after I used it twice" and not, "you will be shunned by mankind if you use this". We are smart cookies and realize there are different points of view on every subject imaginable, but _she had already decided_ that she wanted to buy a stroller and now she has so *let's just let her enjoy her purchase!*
> 
> ------
> 
> I hope that you love your leopard stroller!


well said Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## KarenD (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on getting the leopard pram. I saw it at a dog show, with a cute dressed up chi inside. It is great quality and I think you will love it. 

Chico and Pablo have the Dogger Stroller. It is a 3 wheeled stroller. I had a basic 4 wheeled stroller but after much use needed a new one. I went for an all terain model that I can take camping with us.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Even if they are in the twin cities in MN, their opinion is totally biased. I live there too and have never been shunned, put down, or received otherwise rude comments for the way I treat or feed my dogs.


I lived there for about 2 yrs and its a pretty cool place.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Christina I am glad you found one you like. You must post photos when you get it.
This is Another thread that needs to stay on track. Please


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I LOVE that stroller! I was looking at the exact one for Gemma. I hope you post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> I LOVE that stroller! I was looking at the exact one for Gemma. I hope you post pics when it arrives!


Definitley will littlegemma!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

GOT IT TODAY!!!
View attachment 19553

View attachment 19561


Parts
View attachment 19569


Tryin it out
View attachment 19577

View attachment 19585




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Hm...its not letting me upload pics on another thing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Saw pics on Instagram, love it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ooooooh! LOVE it!!! How does your crew like it?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute!! Do they like it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

They loved it! But tiny the athletic one wanted to walk so i let her put on a lead. This waz just a test drive and it was pretty good. No good for jogging though >_<. Overall worth it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We should do what works for us and makes us happy because life is too short to care about what others think!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a statement i definitely try to live by every day- well said


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

lol thanks for sharing the pictures did you try it outdoors yet? I would imagine you have perfect weather there for some nice stroller rides!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

By the way the stroller (I think we call them prams or pushchairs over here) looks beautiful - was it hard to assemble ??


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

lancestar2 said:


> lol thanks for sharing the pictures did you try it outdoors yet? I would imagine you have perfect weather there for some nice stroller rides!


Yup the picture shows that im outside lol. Yes, the weather was nice now i cnt wait to use this pram for the pet expo! Makes it so much easier! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Tiny said:


> Yup the picture shows that im outside lol. Yes, the weather was nice now i cnt wait to use this pram for the pet expo! Makes it so much easier! 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have fun at the show, our is this weekend and I can't wait!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, so precious in their Pram.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

awwwww that's cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Aww that is adorable! I hope you have a great time at the show!

We have one coming up in Dallas but I think hubby has to work during it.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Its perfect for them!! What a speedy delivery too!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

maj said:


> By the way the stroller (I think we call them prams or pushchairs over here) looks beautiful - was it hard to assemble ??


Thank you maj! It was super easy! Fast too! Firguring out how to fold it took longer than assembling it lol!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Kalisee said:


> Its perfect for them!! What a speedy delivery too!


Yea! It was! It came in 2 days! Ordered it on mon, shipped on tues, recieved it on thurs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

they look really cute in it and it looks a very sturdy well made stroller - i would love to give it a go but i dont think its taken off over here yet much fingers crossed in time it does - we are only just getting to grips with dog booster seats and im definitely glad i got one of those !!


----------

